# Rat kisses?



## Ezray (Aug 15, 2015)

So I've heard people say about getting little rat kisses, and sometimes my rats whiffle my lips in the cutest way, which feels just like a kiss! But I can't help but wonder if it's wishful thinking, and they're just smelling me and it's just me wishing it is kisses haha! They don't really groom me or anything, which makes me feel like I might be hoping a little too much. But I wonder as well how much we all as loving pet owners humanize their behaviours when actually they're just being cute while doing other things. (Even if that's the case, their cuteness is such that I'm happy with it being my imagination )


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

What I call rat kisses is probably just them sniffing me. But I like the sound of rat kisses better. Whenever I get close to the cage, and they are awake, they always come to the bars for "rat kisses".


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

I always assumed rat kisses were when they lick you lol, kind of like how a dog "kisses". I learned something today! Haha thanks


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Hehe I miss those so much, little whisker kisses! Mostly just sniffing I think.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My rats will usually not lick my lips (partly because I don't want them to lol), but they do give my face little whisker kisses. They also love to lick my hands; I call these kisses too because why not lol


----------



## doctorowl (Sep 2, 2015)

My rats actually lick me. My fingers, hands, arms, face, and especially my lips. They're rodentists lol. That's what I would call kisses. Or, if they allow me to smooch them on the forehead or nose, I would call that a kiss from me!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I think that when they lick its a kiss like a dog. They should do a study on that somewhere


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Not all rats give kisses. Out of 3 I have, only one does so. The other very sparingly. And the one who does is also a groomer, and she will groom my hands, or my head, or ears. It's so nice, and makes you feel accepted into the mischief.


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

My boys both kiss me. I was wondering if they were licking my lips to taste anything I ate/drank recently, but they also both climb up my shoulder and start grooming my face and round eyes, and they always groom my hands when I first open the cage too. When I used to have a cat he did a similar thing.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Fay is my only kisser, she licks my hands like crazy. Nova and Maia just sniff around.


----------



## Ezray (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies everyone  D'awww all the images of little licking/kissing ratties is too cute! My mum's rats used to lick and groom me when I looked after them, but my babies haven't done that yet, I feel like my relationship with my own rats will be slower to blossom. They like to nibble my other half's beard though haha!


----------



## Lauraeliza (Aug 28, 2015)

My rats are not very kissy. But, they do like to groom a lot. They are very affectionate when they're not racing around.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Ezray said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone  D'awww all the images of little licking/kissing ratties is too cute! My mum's rats used to lick and groom me when I looked after them, but my babies haven't done that yet, I feel like my relationship with my own rats will be slower to blossom. They like to nibble my other half's beard though haha!


Yeah, I had one tug on my mustache. I think she figured it out when I barked no the second time. She hasn't tried since. 

My Penumbra really loves to lick. I'll put my hand in the cage, and she'll go to town on it. She especially likes to get up on my shoulder and groom my ear. She'll even lick the back of my head. Weird rat.

Latte will lick a lot too, especially when she's picked up. 

Loki usually doesn't care, but she'll lick when someone else is, so I guess she caves into peer pressure.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Moose kisses my nose.

By which I mean he climbs all the way up my pant leg, shirt, up to my shoulder, grabs my cheek with one paw, pushes my face towards him, and with one paw holding me in place, feasts on whatever boogers he can get from his perch.

I had a selfie of this I made the mistake of showing my co-worker, and she put it in the yearbook, much to the delight of my students.


----------



## George? (Apr 1, 2014)

Before Gidget passed away, she used to like to groom my ear. Sometimes she'd sniff inside it, too, and me being no good with ticklish things, there was generally much squeaking and squirming on my part.


----------

